# using cell phone/internet to connect home computer to internet



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

my cell phone has unlimited internet access is there a way to connect the phone to my home computer (uses dailup) to connect to the internet therefore getting rid of the landline


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Some smart phones can do tethering via USB cable or wireless, however some phone providers do not allow tethering through their service or charge extra for it.

To start with list your phone brand *and* model name/number. Also list who you have your phone data (internet access) plan through.

While you are at it, list the operating system on the pc, ie: Win XP, Win 7 etc.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are some links that give instructions on how to do it. You basically use a blue tooth.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=connecting+to+internet+via+cellphone&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=h2e&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&q=connecting+to+internet+via+cellphone+bluetooth&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=fd0f73886609171d[/ame]


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> Here are some links that give instructions on how to do it. You basically use a blue tooth.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=conn...&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=fd0f73886609171d


Keep in mind that not all phones have Bluetooth support and Win XP's Bluetooth functionality is rudimentary and prone to being unreliable to put it mildly. Fortunately Bluetooth functionality is better in Vista and vastly improved in Win 7.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

what phone, what service provider... If you have an android phone its pretty easy, iphone not so much.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Kari said:


> Keep in mind that not all phones have Bluetooth support and Win XP's Bluetooth functionality is rudimentary and prone to being unreliable to put it mildly. Fortunately Bluetooth functionality is better in Vista and vastly improved in Win 7.


Any phone with "internet access" is going to have bluetooth and on the computer side your using Dial up network via bluetooth so that requires nothing more than basic bluetooth support. XP works fine for DUN to phone access. I use mine all the time on my droid.


----------

